# Long-lost Russian LOTR Adaptation Resurfaces



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 1, 2021)

Russian 'Lord of the Rings' TV Adaptation Discovered, Put on YouTube


Russia's Channel 5 put up the production which was shown only once on TV for fans to enjoy on YouTube.




www.google.com


----------



## Halasían (Apr 1, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Russian 'Lord of the Rings' TV Adaptation Discovered, Put on YouTube
> 
> 
> Russia's Channel 5 put up the production which was shown only once on TV for fans to enjoy on YouTube.
> ...


Ah yes... the Bolshevik edition... (joke)


----------



## Alice (Apr 2, 2021)

Halasían said:


> Ah yes... the Bolshevik edition...


Wow. You are so narrow minded if all Russians are Bolshevik for you. This film has nothing to do with that


----------



## Halasían (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks for sharing these Alice² & Squint-Eyed Southerner.
Alice², nowhere at any time do I say that *all* Russians are Bolsheviks.
Not sure where you got that.


----------



## Alice (Apr 3, 2021)

Halasían said:


> Thanks for sharing these Alice² & Squint-Eyed Southerner.
> Alice², nowhere at any time do I say that *all* Russians are Bolsheviks.
> Not sure where you got that.


What does большевик to do with that film?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 5, 2021)

More on it:








What it's like watching the Soviet Lord of the Rings - BBC News


A rediscovered Soviet TV version of The Lord of the Rings is drawing fans for all the wrong reasons.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Halasían (Apr 5, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> More on it:
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice


I should have said 'The Soviet Edition'
That was an interesting read.


----------



## Alice (Apr 6, 2021)

Well Soviet and Bolshevik isn't the same. Especially in the early 90's


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 7, 2021)

More:


Redirect Notice



Yet another -- more "positive" (?) -- take:








Gandalf the red: confusing and cheap, but Soviet Lord of the Rings is curiously charming


Could this ramshackle 1991 Russian adaptation of The Fellowship of the Ring be the best adaptation of Tolkien’s work?




www.google.com





Already with the memes?


----------



## Crowfield (May 5, 2021)

It ends right around Boromir's death, with Sam and Frodo going on alone. Hope somebody uploads the later episodes (if there were any originally).


----------



## Alice (May 5, 2021)

No, we hates second and third bookses so no more episodes. As far as we knows


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 5, 2021)

Is it time for Alice to change avatars?


----------



## Alice (May 5, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Is it time for Alice to change avatars?
> View attachment 9275


We hates yu. Nasty hobbitses!

Who cares about second and third book after all. They weren't printed in USSR for a long time unlike first one


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 12, 2021)

Speaking of that, here are some insights into the production from the cast members:









Inside the Soviet ‘Lord of the Rings’: Cast Details Their Epic TV Movie, Uncovered After 30 Years


J.R.R. Tolkien fans across the globe encountered the seemingly impossible last month: a film version of “The Lord of the Rings” they’d never heard of. There was Gollum gargling in his cave. Except …




www.google.com





Apparently, they completed the whole thing in about 9 hours, using only the props and costumes that could be found in the studio.


----------



## Boffer Balsashield (Jun 3, 2021)

And there's now a two-part copy of the movie on YouTube with English subtitles. Awesome!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 3, 2021)

Yes, those are the ones Alice posted.


----------



## Boffer Balsashield (Jun 3, 2021)

Oh, didn't catch that. Thank you, Alice! I had been waiting for that - you've made my day.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 7, 2022)




----------

